# Determining Ne/Se dom



## lews_t (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm trying to type this person and I've got her down to ExFP. Looking into the cognitive functions, I found that ENFP and ESFP have Ne and Se as their dom functions. What was interesting to me was that for an ENFP, Se was the last shadow function and for an ESFP, Ne was the last shadow function.

I was wondering if there was some way I could determine what her function is. A question of some sort maybe ? 
Since a function is the strongest for one and weakest for the other, I'm guessing that there should be some quick way of establishing which function is being used.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Se is a rich, primordial (not in a bad way) drinking in of the senses. Se doms almost always notice how funny things look and weird physical details almost no one else does and this is the source of their sense of humour most often. Weird looking things. They are random, but Ne doms are more random. They generate concepts more than ideas for sensations, ridiculous what if scenarios. Distracted by ideas more than concrete things. Ne doms are always connecting ideas together and associating things with other things. Everything is related in a giant web. Both types are very creative (a very good word to describe Pe doms) but the Ne is more conceptual and will create whacked out, original ideas, whereas the Se dom will create more ideas that are very grounded in details and the concrete world...variations of the physical basically. Ne doms are also always going off on tangents (I'm an Ne aux, and even I am absolutely dreadful when it comes to staying on topic). Se doms are easily distracted, but I don't find they are as tangential.


----------



## coder25 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is interesting because I have a couple of friends who I'm confused about. They seem to switch between ESFP and ENFP. Just when I think I've got their type down, they seem to do something to confuse me.
I get that S in the details while N is in the big picture but I don't think I'm able to observe it correctly in the real world.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not great at figuring this out myself, but I feel like a trend I've noticed between the Ss I know and the Ns I know is that it seems like Ns are always thinking about stuff, and their conversations often are about something they've been wondering about. The Ss seem to always be antsy for something to do, always busy, always active or working on something, they don't just sit still for long unless they've got something in their hands to work on, and their conversations are usually about something they saw or experienced or figured out how to do. (I should maybe add that pretty much everyone I know is Introverted, and I think I only know Ne users well, while I know both Se and Si people.)


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

If you walk into poles, you're not Se dominant 

Bring an Se into a new room, and she examines everything in a few seconds: the posters, the wood of the table, the tiles, the color of the light switch. If you took her out and moved a chair to the other end, she'd notice even if she was only in there a few minutes before it was moved.

Ne users see the meanings of things, not really the things themselves. They'll remember that lamps are at certain ends of the room, might be able to recognize them again if they were particularly interesting lamps. These are the kind of people who say, "I'll know it when I see it" or "I'll recognize her next time I bump into her, don't worry." Ne users can easily paraphrase and summarize things, and the paraphrases and summaries will be intelligible and interesting. An Se's paraphrases are more likely to look more like the original thing, because they've noticed the words on the paper. Ne people live much more in their heads than Se people do. 

I should be able to explain Ne; I'm Ne auxiliary.

Does this help? I can explain further if it doesn't--just V.M. me.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

You know, I only ever get confused about Se when N's talk about it, lol. Se doesn't have anything to do with being the Terminator and picking up/registering everything in your environment. Although, Se users tend to be more in tune with their environment, it doesn't mean they can walk in to a room, stand there for 30 seconds and then leave-being able to tell you everything about it and noticing when something changes in it. I've talked to many Se users(I am one myself) and most all have said they aren't like that. We don't notice everything about someone's clothes or a new room we enter or a new environment etc. We do scan the environment to some degree, but not everything sticks out to us and a lot of the time we don't notice everything about it. For example: I might walk in to a restaurant and notice a specific chair has been moved back slightly. There is also a half-eaten plate on the edge of the table the chair has been moved from, so I immediately realize, "Someone has either gotten up temporarily or they have left." Maybe there is steam rising from the food still or someone is still sitting across from the vacant seat, in which case the chances of the person still being there are greater.

Notice how I didn't comment on the type of chair, the other people in the restaurant, the restaurant's design etc. Se doesn't necessarily pick up on EVERYTHING. It might notice an oddity or something interesting and go from there. During this process, a waitress might not be watching where she is going and happens to be walking in my direction. Se will shift from the vacant seat/steaming food to her momentarily(examine the situation), to avoid collision. Once the collision is avoided it will scan around to make sure everything else is cool and then it will go back to the vacant seat or scan around until something else interesting pops up. *Scanning isn't registering.* Although, I'd say it's always aware and open to/receiving external information. I might see a poster 100 times, but Se says, "it's probably not worth looking at" and keeps scanning(never registering the actual poster or what it's about). Although, if there's nothing interesting going on, then I might check out the poster. It only picks up what is of immediate concern or interest.

Basically, it scans and provides immediate, important/threatening/interesting etc. data. If I'm playing a video game and suddenly I hear a loud boom, Se converts my attention to the noise. I begin to scan(visually audibly etc.) for everything that could be relevant to the boom until I understand there is no threat Then it shifts back to my game.

And if I don't care about something or it isn't important, Se isn't going to pick it up unless I do so consciously. I don't remember what people are wearing 80% of the time, because I just don't give a shit. I think Se is also about seizing the moment. Seeing current(realistic) opportunities/openings and capturing them. As well as, understanding just how far you can push things. If there is a realistic opportunity, Se will pounce on it and know just how far it should go. For example(kind of a lame example): I was playing Dead Space 2 earlier. Sparing the details, two enemies were standing about 5-10 feet from each other and I had a weapon that could penetrate multiple targets at once, granted they are in a straight line(one behind the other). Right before pulling the trigger and just killing one I realized, based on the direction they were running, if I waited just a split second they'd line up for a two-in-one shot. I waited, shot and got em' both in one shot. (sounds a way cooler than it really was) My Se scanned, found and registered an in-the-moment, instant opportunity and took it.

You also feel like you're, "one" with the environment, like you're part of it(best way I can describe it). While you might not know every aspect about it, you are very in tune with it.

By the way, I probably repeated myself a lot in this post. I'm half awake and I went back and edited a crap load before posting, so I might have said something in one paragraph and re-emphasized the same thing later on, apologies. I'm just too tired to clean it all up, but there you have it. Also, the first half of this video is VERY Se, when it comes to the whole seizing opportunities thing.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I main difference I notice between my ESFP friend and my ENFP friend is the topics of their conversations. In general, the ESFP is more likely to talk about what is going on with her circle of friends, her family, stuff she did last week, what she's doing next weekend. She really enjoys talking about the details of her life. And if there was any social happening (a break-up, etc.) that I missed hearing about, I can always count on my good ESFP friend to fill me in with all of the details.

My ENFP friend is more likely to talk about things that are going on in the world. Current events, politics, and how she thinks improvements could be made in the world. She's more likely to discuss her ideas, rather than the day-to-day happenings in her life. Though she will talk about her friends and family, she does not go into as much detail about it like my ESFP friend.


----------

